# Alptraum für jeden Postboden 1x



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Soloro (4 Nov. 2013)

Und dann noch den Brötchenbringdienst...


----------



## Krone1 (4 Nov. 2013)

Stiegensteigen bringt Schwung in Ihr Leben:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Nov. 2013)

da ist sicher auf der Rückseite ein Aufzug .


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Nov. 2013)

Guatape rock in Kolumbien







​


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2013)

Gibts das wirklich, oder ist das eine Fotomontage?


----------



## JassonX3 (4 Nov. 2013)

Gibt's wirklich: Ist der "Guatape Rock" in Kolumbien.


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2013)

Bestimmt eine tolle Aussicht...


----------



## chini72 (5 Nov. 2013)

Und dann ist KEINER zu Hause!! :-((


----------



## comatron (5 Nov. 2013)

Gibts außer dem Postboden auch einen Postkeller ?


----------



## dörty (5 Nov. 2013)

Schatz, ruf mal den Pizza-Service für morgen.


----------

